

Ask YC: do you still on the way - jacktang

Startup Ideas We'd Like to Fund (http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html), which posted by PG on July 2008. Do you still on the way on collecting the startups?<p>/Jack
======
pg
Alas, this is just on the far side of comprehensible. Do you mean are we still
looking for those ideas? If so, yes.

Some in the current cycle are instances of them. For example, AirBnb is #25,
the Craiglist competitor (a suggestion which iirc was much ridiculed at the
time).

~~~
cperciva
_Do you mean are we still looking for those ideas? If so, yes._

I think jacktang might also want to know that you still want to fund startups
with those ideas -- in which case I think jacktang probably wants to see this:
<http://ycombinator.com/s2009.html>

~~~
jacktang
Yeah, cperciva, I read the "Summer 2009 Funding" post and raise the question.

YC, I am a bit confused with the sentences:

"$5000 + $5000n is not a lot, but it turns out to be enough. It will cover at
least 4 months' living expenses, and that is enough time to build something
nontrivial."

After 4 months, what milestone should the team arrives so that you judge the
project is promising? should I prove the business model is correct in the 4
months?

~~~
YuriNiyazov
If you notice, they state that you can spend the money that they will be
giving you however you want. After 4 months, it is not YC that will be judging
you. It will completely depend on where you want the company to go, if
anywhere at all. If you are looking for VC funding, then your measure of
success is whether or not you find it. If you are just aiming to grow slowly
and naturally, then your measure of success will be a slow burn rate and a
clear road to ramen profitability.

